# Fall Barbecue for snow contractors



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Fall Babecue for snow contractors*

I tried to post this the other day but for some reason it never came up as a post.We are starting to put together our 3rd annual snow contractors barbecue here in Poughkeepsie,New York.We had over 30 vendors last year who displayed there latest equipment and we plan to make it even bigger this year.Over 170 contractors showed up and from as far away as Canada,Ohio,Michgan and from all over the east coast.
We will have hamburgers,hotdogs and whatever anyone else wants to put on the grill.Some of the exibitors last year were FISCHER,BOSS,WESTERN,VARIOUS SANDERS,PROTEC,STORM and RCS pusher boxes,a computer soft ware company for snow businesses,FORD,CHEVY and DODGE to name a few.This is a free event to all contractors and if you have an interest in a particular piece of equipment let us know and we will see if we can get the manufacturer to display it.
WHEN SATURDAY OCTOBER 12TH
TIME 10 AM TO 5PM
WHERE TACONIC MAINTENANCE INC 
186 COTTAGE STREET
POUGHKEEPSIE,NEW YORK
TEL# 845-485-4200
FAX# 845-473-1912
Please let us know by calling or post here as to your intersest in coming to the barbecue.I know its early but these things take some planning and we need to get some type of idea on how many people will show.Ask anyone who has gone in the past what they think and i believe the response will be a positive one.
Thanks John Parker


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Let me be the First !!!!!*

In the words of the Jackson 5 ---

I'llllllllllllllllllllllllllll be therrrreeeeeee , I'll be Therrrrrrrrreeeee........... just call my name and I'll be there!!!!!

Thanks for holding this event John, its a good day outing for most of us, and we get to see all the new toys!!!

Just wish my wife would let me bring the checkbook!

Great time last year, wouldn't miss if for the world. I like the Drive to "PARKER's MAGIC SALT PALACE"

By the way !!!! did I miss the BABES at the Babesecue last year?

John, I think you really meant BARBECUE... dont want our wives suspicious:


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The Vuhmontuhs will be there. Perfect opportunity to combine it with a visit to some friends down in Mountainville again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Count me in. I am sure soilmover (Mark) will be with me too. 

~Chuck


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Count me in. I'll be there with a few of my guys and I will be bringing my check book...lol.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Figured I'd post this from last year, since the directions were perfect. Also so it will be near the top of the thread.

-----------------------------------------

Taconic
Ice Management Moderator


DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.

If you have any questions just give us a ring it should be a great time
845-485-4200
John Parker


__________________
Taconic Maintenance/N.Y.Snow Pros
Tel 845-485-4200
Fax 845-473-1912
looking for Magic distributors for the east coast
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will be my 3rd BBQ. The first year, I used Mapquest and got lost for hours..... Last year I followed the above directions and got there no problem. I suggest printing the above directions!
Lots of one way streets in Poughkeepsie..........

Last year I brought a package of name tags so we could put our PlowSite names on them. I made the mistake of giving them to the girls at the registration table. I will bring a package this year too. Maybe we can have a sign remnding members here to put on a second badge with their posting name.

Last year John Parker wanted to have round table discussions, but we never got to it. Maybe we can do it this year?

~Chuck


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I'll be there. But, i think another location should be looked into where more space is availible for expansion. Your shop is a great spot John, but last year was probably as big as it could get. If it gets any bigger parking will be an issue. 


Bryan


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I'll be there also. If you can John maybe you could contact Daniels plows and pushers?


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I'll be there again this year.... get there early and parking won't be a problem!


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

I'll be there................this will be my first


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I'll be there again, 2001 was a great experience, looking forward to another one...... What about trying to get TIMBREN and FIRESTONE there to show the load boosters and air bags .. ????

Yeah a bigger place might be a good idea, Johns shop is awsome but Where is everybody gonna fit ?? You could park down the road a bit and walk , but the prop I dont think could handle too much more comfrotably ?? Are there any state parks around that could be rented for a day ??? I know there are a few here in NJ ....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

A college might be a better choice for a larger space near John's place (The Magic Salt Palace as JCurtis called it..... I like that name, LOL) but a larger space would involve rental fees, which would involve registration fees, which would complicate things. I know last year the city of Poughkeepsie parked a loader with a blower on the front at the BBQ for us to check out... got any connections with the local Parks Dept. John?

~Chuck


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Mike Nelson told me he has 40 acres if we need space for the bbq. I think that option should be looked into. He's right off 84, no heading down route 9. It's less than 5 minutes off I-84 and the place is huge.


bryan


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think any discussion regarding relocating the event should be held privately between John parker any one with an idea.
He is kind enough to host and run this event at no cost to the attendees, so it is his ball, if he wants to play at home. then so be it.
Brian, I am not trying to be harsh, but you are speaking out of turn, first with the idea of moving the BBQ and then mentioning the alternate site. If you have any more ideas, just speak privately with JP. There are issues regarding moving the BBQ that people dont know about, and they need to be clarified, but not in this forum.
Dino


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Thankyou Dino! couldnt have said it better.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Keep in mind that this is not a plowsite event. It is John's event. He organizes it as Dino said. Last year there were many contractors that were not plowsite members. I would like to ask John though if maybe this year we could have an area where members could get together as well as maybe something to make others aware of plowsite. I know that SIMA was there and I think we could open other contractors to the discussions here.

While space is a at a premium at John's it is also free to all of us.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I think that is a great idea that ct18fireman has as to having an area where plowsite contractors can meet eah other and put a face with the name.Copsiderate done.The parking should not be an issue since we have expanded our property.We now also have an additional parking area which can hold about 250 vehicles so parking should not be a problem.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I just realized that all the men that go to this event will be in big trouble, but the attendance will be alot higher if it is in fact a BABECUE  as the topic describes. I dont know if it was a typo or if JP has a new format for the event. 
Dino


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Dino,
I'm glad you finally woke up!!!!:waving: 
I noticed that right away, and pointed it out in a post. 

But I do have to say that you are absolutely right in your remarks to snow. He should have contacted JP privately. and not gone and asked other people for space.

Ah but what can we say... we were all young and foolish once.. and many of us learned the hard way when to speak and when not to speak. That comes with age and experience...

It also can come at the wrong end of a punch .... but hey thats another story.

Snow's heart was in the right place even if his tongue wasn't. My old grandpa used to say ...

" Tis better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool then open your mouth and remove all doubt!!!!"

Its all politics... and snow still has alot to learn about being political and /or diplomatic.

so snow 
   learn from this PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *
> But I do have to say that you are absolutely right in your remarks to snow. He should have contacted JP privately. and not gone and asked other people for space.*


I'm sorry to stir up a commotion. I did not ask anyone for space, or contact anyone. Mike Nelson contacted me saying he had space availible and i made it public. I did not mean the event should be changed to his, i was just throwing the idea on the table.

I did not mean to open a can of worms. I will contact John Parker privately about this event.

:waving:

Bryan


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HECK YEA. I will be there again ! I KNOW 75v, got grass,
dino, ct and his new boy, wolfie will attend ! Last year was
a ball. I will stay at the same hotel up the street again.
Reasonable rates......rest, bar, 24 hr diner across street !
John.....if ya need any help settin up..i will be in town a
day ahead of time...email me if so.........george

btw..rob 75...Don't forget that killer molson canadian beer!
need magic salt too...........


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Well 1st let me clarify as i must need glasses as i still cant see where i said babecue .My mistake although that sounds like fun it is a BARBECUE or atleast that is what you guys can tell your significant others.
This is a fun event and lets keep it that way ,so Snow you do not have to contact me its ok but we will have it at my place as usual as it is put on for all contractors who would like to kick some tires or metal or chat about what ever and simply have a good time.
Sonjaab i will definitely be in touch for that help the day before as we will need the extra help thank you very much.
I cant believe how much activity this subject got in such a short time.Keep it going and put all your ideas on here so we can use them if possible and make this the best babecue OOPS im sorry i mean barbecue yet.I keep forgetting that R


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JOHN, Can you post or remember the link to last
years bbq pictures ?
I forgot where they are here ! thanx....geo

BTW..oct 12 is my b-day double fun !

ALSO....John....what is the name of that motel
across the street from pizza uno , the diner and
the italian rest on that corner ? I forgot and
can't remember off hand...............


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

John, I am only about an hour drive from your location so if you need extra help then I can try to come the day before the BBQ and help with the setup. BUT it is 3 1/2 months away so I don't know what might come up but hopefully I can come to help, then attend the next day. This year I am going to be serious about attending this event. And perhaps pick up some bags of magic salt to try out in the winter!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Links to last year's pics (thanks to snow and JD PLOWER).

snow
http://www.angelfire.com/ct/construction/bbq.html

JD PLOWER
http://community.webshots.com/album/29726138XGmYKnUnMe

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

John, remember Parker's Outdor World in Fishkill Plains? How about "John Parker's Snowplow World"?

I can't decide if I want to make such a long trip to your show!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I like the name JCurtis came up with.... "Parker's Magic Salt Palace"

~Chuck


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

To allow people to find it in a search I edited the title so that it says "Barbecue" and not "Babecue"


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Mapquest says its 420 miles from me, but I'm *really* tempted. I'll have to wait until closer to Octber and see how things pan out... (Me being 400 miles away would probably make it snow here though...) 

As far as whether it's a "barbecue", I must have spent too much time listening to my Massachusetts-raised significant other. Ba-becue sounded perfectly natural to me. It never even occured to me that a babecue might invlove babes. Maybe I'm just getting old?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

It ain't just Mass. folks who talk funny, it runs down into CT as well. You ever listen to our token flatlander (JC)? 

Ol Butterfingers and offspring will be there for sure. Even thinking about bringing the Pushmepullyou.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

The true pronunciation is "Bahhbacue". Thats what we have in the "back yahhhd" we eat using "fawks"  .


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

YES!!!

I grew up in the Boston area and had that accent as well. Still kind of "slip" into it once in awhile.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

So now I'm the token Flatlander!!!!

:realmad:  

Youse guys wanna hear someone thats speaks wit an accent youse guys gotta hear some of the jamokes from Brooklyn or 
da Bronx!!!

Now dem guys talk real strange !!

Hey Alan just kidding about being a token flatlander!!!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I can see this is going to be a fun time in Poughkeepsie.Sojaab i will get the name and number of the hotel you are talking about and send it.
Thanks all it should be a fun time
John Parker


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Pelican i know it is a huge trip for you but i think if you pack enough food and warm clothes and leave now you may make it by October!LOL
Hope to see ya this year.I saw your truck for sale at the fire house yesterday you should call Mike Nelson he is always looking for stuff to buy.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'll be there, I didn't hear about last year's show 'til after it was over. It sounds quite a bit larger than the first, looking forward to it!


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Count me in!
Had a great time there. Looking at all the goodies I wish I could afford & meeting all you crazy people who for some reason love what we do.

Sonjaab, Frigging AIM me sometime... Uno's was good... Cant believe I somehow made it back here that night for my friends Stag... I'll sleep somewhere round there this time.

75, How much does beer does Sonjaab think yer gunna bring on yer bike? You are gunna ride down & show it off right?

Everyone else... Lets carpool, save me a boring trip across state...


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

You got it! - perfect chance to take the Harley for a cruise. I plan on being there, just won't be able to haul as much Molson's down as I would like on the two-wheeler...................

Looking forward to seeing all of you again.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

hows the truck comming?

Geoff


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Although I've been "slacking" on the truck for the past little while (  ) it's well along: frame is complete except for rear shock mounts, cab is about half complete in the bodywork department and the driveshafts are all machined up ready to go in.

By the time of the BBQ truck will be pretty much complete and usable, only thing that might not be all done is the deck.

Although not working on the truck itself, I've stayed busy with work finally picking up again and also wrenching on the Harley.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mike, Broke my ****** shoulder 3 weeks ago ! Can"t 
type so good. On wicked pain killers so not so sharp
lately ! Not 0n line much.....What the heck is the name
of that hotel across the st. from pizza uno ? Will make
res. WAY in advance this time. 

Rob...Triumph running fine...Broke shoulder CAN'T RIDE
bummer !Haven't been to Alex Bay in 8 weeks either !
Bar been real buzy motel too..Can"t get away !

Maybe we can hook up and ride together in the Caddy !
But I want to stay Fri and Sat nite tho.
Email me...let me know...plenty of time till Oct............

All u guys have a great summer..........ggeo


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Sonjaab, that motel has recently been taken over by Days Inn, the number isn't listed in our phone books. The address is Rt 44/55, Poughkeepsie, 12603. I'll try to get you a number next time I'm in town.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*Got it!*

This place is now called Best Inn, formerly Day's Inn, formerly Binder's Motel. Address is 62 Haight Ave., Poughkeepsie, 12603, and is 10 minutes from John's shop. Phone is 845-454-0127. They also list a website, http://www.bestinn.com . There are a number of other lodging facilities within 15 minutes of John's shop as well if this one fills up.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

PELICAN....YOU are the man ! Thats it !
Nice place freshly remodeled. I think it was
59 bucks a nite and just up the street from
the BBQ.......No getting lost cuz its straight
up the street too...unos, 24 hr diner, quick mart and
a great italian rest all across street. No driving
must avoid DWI ! 
I would recommend that place to all who are
staying the nite after the BBq....Just call way
in advance for reservations tho !

Just checked 99 a nite for a double
but still the lowest price in the area !
And the closest in this price range.

THanks again Pelican !................geo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's the directions again, as posted by John Parker.

~Chuck

----------------------------------------------------------------

Taconic
Ice Management Moderator


DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.

If you have any questions just give us a ring it should be a great time
845-485-4200
John Parker


__________________
Taconic Maintenance/N.Y.Snow Pros
Tel 845-485-4200
Fax 845-473-1912
looking for Magic distributors for the east coast
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> just won't be able to haul as much Molson's down as I would like on the two-wheeler...................


And this, borrowed from one of 75's posts to the welding and fabricating forum:



> If you've got some metal fabricating experience, the actual process of building a trailer isn't all that difficult


So, what's the problem then?


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

What can I say? Looks like "Ya got me" there!  

Now, just how much is a Harley FXR rated to tow.....................?


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I'd say at least one keg...


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I don't know if this is a good idea or not but here it is. My idea is to have a group picture of all Plowsite members that are attending at John Parker's BBQ. I have a nice digital camera and can use it to take a few pictures. Then I can post it over this site so that way everyone else on Plowsite could see us, and to give us something to remember about. 

If we will be doing this, then we probably would need to set a time so that way we would not be leaving out other Plowsite members that would not be present at BBQ at the picture time. What do you guys think? Go with it or forget it? Not a big deal but just a thought.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sounds like a good idea. Maybe when John gives the Magic Salt presentation?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

OK who's making the plowsite.com T'shirts????

I'll take a 2XL


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I think a group picture is a fine idea, and timing it around the Magic salt presentation would probably work out well - that seemed to be when attendance was at it's "peak" last during last year's event.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I just wanted to make it clear that all with an interest in snow are welcome at the BBQ. You don't have to be a contractor to attend. I think I talked Tammy into coming too.

~Chuck


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Just wanted to agree with Chuck here.Anyone and everyone who has an interest in snow are welcome to the barbecue.You do not have to be a contractor just someone interested in snow plowing.Tammy i hope you make an appearance we would love to have you there.I should have mentioned it to the contractors at the ice seminar but i forgot to.Thanks Chuck for spreading the word.
We are upto 30 vendors already and we have some new equipment which will be displayed at the barbecue for the 1st time to the public.
John Parker
NY SNOW PROS/Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Will there be an official picture taker to post them on plowsite for those who can't make it BBQ.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

John, Cant wait to come, you put on an excellent show the past two years that we have come and we are really looking forward to this years. See you there.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Also you do not have to be a PlowSite member to attend. Bring your family along, quite a few last year brought the little ones.
After the BBQ some of us went down the road to UNO's for a couple frosty beverages. Hopefully we will again this year.

John, when it gets closer to that time. Could you post that list of local Hotels/Motels & Vendors who will be showing off their goodies? Some people may be suprised at who/what all will be there.

It will be great to see everyone again & to meet all the new people.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

No problem we will post the names of vendors and hotels in the area .The picture idea is a great one too.We will have a spot on the name tags for plowsite so that we can introduce ourselves to one another and we will figure out a picture time .This should be our biggest barbecue yet cant wait.
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200:waving: :waving:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *Will there be an official picture taker to post them on plowsite for those who can't make it BBQ. *


I will be bringing the digital camera with me to the BBQ but would need someone to take a few shots. Probably someone that is not a Plowsite member. I think my camera have a timer but can't remember how to do it. But it would be better to have someone take a few shots. Not sure who would be taking shots but we will find out at the BBQ. When I get back from BBQ I will be posting pictures here on Plowsite for everyone to see. Of course, everyone is welcome to bring their cameras too. I am not promising that I will be there. I am planning on attending but never know what might come up. Looking forward to attend this year BBQ. Would be happy to buy some bags of Magic Salt and try it this winter.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL !....Just a few more weeks before bbq ! I 
hope the weather is as nice as last year !
Then let it SNOW like crazy every DAY this winter !
..geo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

John,

Now that it is getting closer, can you post a partial list of vendors/manufacturers that will be there this year?

~Chuck


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Latest update*

We have the following vendors attending the barbecue so far
Komatsu 
John Deere
Fischer Plows
Western Plows
Boss Plows
Avalanche
RCS 
Storm
Ice o way sanders
Preditor
Bomidier possibly
JCB all terrain snow vehicles
Catipillar
Bobcat
Magic salt
sign graphics
Kawasaki
Honda
N.Y. Tank Spray systems
Taconic Spray systems
Haulmark Trailers
GMC
FORD
DODGE
INTERNATIONAL
CHEVROLET
THATS ALL I CAN THINK OF FOR NOW THE LIST IS IN MY OFFICE SO THERE ARE MORE BUT THATS ALL I CAN REMEMBER AT THIS POINT.Sorry for the caps i didnt realize it was on and i am very slow at typing.
If anyone has anyone else they would like to see at the barbecue please just email me with the info and we will call them.It should be bigger than ever this year cant wait.
John Parker
TACONIC MAINTENANCE INC


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

Count me in!!! Sounds like a great time 

Rod


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL.....Anybody that attended last years bbq !
Did you recieve a flyer from Taconic Maint. today
with directions, suppliers, etc ? Are you going
this year?.. Hope so.........geo

Turkey wing man..Are you gonna bring your wings
to sell this year ? Might try a pair this year cuz I
have a tight plow site and wanna give em' a try !

Lets hope the weather is as nice as last year..
THEN afterwards it SNOWS CATS & DOGS EVERYDAY !


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Sonjab, Happy pills 
Nope nothing in the mail... Sould have no prob finding it this time...

John, Ya gunna list our PS/business names on the tags this year?
If possible I would like to see a poly edge equiped on a plow. If they work on V's even better =)....


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*name tags*

Yes we will put your company name and 1st name on the name tags.When you go to register at the table tell them your company name so they put it on the tag.Last year this wasnt done and alot of plowsite people didnt get a chance to meet one another.We will have a area just for plowsite so hopefully everyone can meet 
John P


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Count me in!

If anyone is serious about T-shirts/sweatshirts please contact me, my wife owns an embroidery business, I'm sure she would cut us a break & i'll just bring them with me. Need to know if you want a logo or just the website name????


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*MOTELS*

Taconic.....Whats the name of the motel thats right
off I-87 exit 18.Rt. 299 ? There is a stripper bar
right next door. Wanna stay there Sat nite. 
Is it a quality inn ? I can't remember. Any body
know ? Have reservations at the
Best Inn in Poughkeepsie too......thanks.....geo

BTW: Do you need any tables or chairs at the bbq.
I can bring some if needed..........


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FOZ......Those t shirts sound good. Plowsite.com small
letters on front. Plowsite and a pic of a truck and plow
on back......Screen print them. If they are around 15
bucks you could sell them like hotcakes. I am sure
with 200 plus folks attending......sold out for sure.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*T'shirts sound like a good idea, BUT*

there isn't much time before the BBQ

I would pay as much as $20.00 for a T-shirt but I need XXL or XXXL if they are 100% cotton

I think Black or Dk. Blue shirts would look good with Snowcapped letters saying Plowsite On the front and a truck with plow on the back


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*MOTELS*

If anyone is staying overnite.. Best Inn just up the
street from the BBQ. Across the street is Pizza
Uno, Conv. store, and a awesome italian rest.
Partied with a few of the guys..NO driving must
avoid DWI
I stayed there last year.........
Call direct for reservations 845-454-1010.
They show sold out on web site www.bestinns.com

Called this AM and have a few rooms left for fri 
and sat. 99 bucks a nite tho !......Rates are the
same at other motels I have checked most are 
sold out...geo

BTW: I found the motel near the stripper bar 3 of
them..all sold out..so Best inn here I come !

FOZ: Do up those t-shirts...................


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

*Directions for 81N*

I am thinking of coming up from MD. Does anyone know about how long of a drive if would be from Baltimore? I guess 81N is my best route?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*My guess would be*

6-7 hours from B'more approximately depending on traffic and the way you drive

I can hit DC in 4.0 from my place in CT (with no Traffic on the beltway) taking my time.

Johns Place is approx 1.5 from me, but I know the backroads. and have been there before.

Poughkeepsie can be confusing to say the least. But the directions given in this post are excellent


----------



## turkeywing (Oct 18, 2001)

sonjaab, Yes I'll have some wings with not alot though I'm not driving my TURK-KEY WING truck it's too far too go with the plow on so I had to settle for the ranger instead.

I'll also take a t-shirt xxl or xxxl want to make sure to get good coverage.  

Rod


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Sorry folks, no screen printing, wife is only doing embroidery, a plowsite.com on front left is certainly possible & then a small plow truck above or below it

I need written permission to use the plowsite.com, and pricing would be as follows:

Hanes 100% preshrunk 6.1 ounce cotton Tee in Navy or Black

$16.00 for small to XLarge
$19.00 for 2XLarge
$20.00 for 3XLarge
$22.00 for 4Xlarge


Champion 12 ounce reverse weave crewneck sweatshirt 82%cotton/18%poly in navy or black

$37.50for medium to XLarge
$39.00 for 2XLarge
$41.00 for 3XLarge


*** $1.00 per Tee & $2.00 per Sweatshirt to plowsite ***


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

FOZ, If you can get written ok to use Plowsite.com

I will take 2 XXXL T-shirts

and 1 XXXL Sweatshirt

See you at the BBQ

Either Dark Blue or Black is fine with mem I like the Teal/Turqouise Blue and white out line for lettering.


May want to discuss company shirts with you.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I think i will be able to make it.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

The bad news is, after looking forward to the BBQ all year, looks like I won't be able to make it down after all. Was looking forward to a nice fall run down there on the Harley, with the big weekend gettin' close the starter circuit has decided to "go south"................................Been wrestling with annoying problems of that sort all summer and dumped a bunch of $$$ I shouldn't have had to into it, the custom shop that built it turned out to be not such a good choice after all. Expen$ive lesson for me there.................. :realmad:

The good news is, the K-35 moves under it's own power now (  ) so that project is "over the hump" and things are looking up. (THIS project I'm doing myself  ) 

So on the 12'th, I hope everyone has a great time and the weather is as good as last year's. I'll be in the garage doing some fabbin' on the 4x4, might have a Molson's or two handy as well!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's too bad.  I was looking forward to meet you in person for the first time. Maybe next year? However right now it still is unclear to me if I am going or not. Something is up and I am waiting to see what happens. 

How long before your K-35 project will be fully operational? Would love to see some pics of your final part of project.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I'll have the truck "usable" for November, both for plowing "IF" it snows and to pull my trailer in the Christmas parade on the 3'rd weekend of November. 

As far as "completed", likely by springtime. A lot of the smaller detail items like some interior work, rigging stowage and extra lighting won't be needed right away and I'll pick away at them as I have time. A paint job so it's presentable and plow mount/headache rack/winch & wrecker are what's needed, so those are what I'm concentrating on. Much of that work will consist of fabbing new brackets for parts taken off my 2wd and bolting 'em on the 4x4.

After Christmas I'll get to work ridding the Harley of the evil spirits that have plagued it since it was built. For now, it's parked for the season.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hey, Rob. Sorry to hear you're not going to make it. I guess I'll just have to get lost leaving John's on my own . Good luck with the truck and hope you get those spirits exorcised. You've had your share or problems with it.

Maybe next year?

If anyone still wants some Molson's, let me know.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 75 _
> * Was looking forward to a nice fall run down there on the Harley, with the big weekend gettin' close the starter circuit has decided to "go south" *


75, I read your post again and I think I heard a similar problem like this. I am an electrical construction and maintenance major, and recently my professor told my class that he have a friend who own a motorcycle. He said that his motorcycle would not work because something like voltage regulator system is not working. His friend called the company and they said that it will cost him $300. But before he bought from them, the professor looked at the circuit and found a bad diode and replaced it with zener diode. Cost only a few dollars and the motorcycle is now running again.

Now, this is what I heard about. I know nothing about motorcycle. I know nothing about how motorcycle circuit system is set up and how it work. I am not saying that it could be a similar problem, but I thought that you might know something like that and check into it. Just trying to help a bit.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Rob I'm really dissapointed you won't be there.  Was looking forward to sharing another Molson with you  . Good luck on the Harley and that K35, soon you'll be payup with that truck I hope.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ROB....Bummer...Wanted ya to stop by on
your way thru the 1000 islands. Ya gotta
see the addition is finally finished ! Well I
prob. will have to go to the AMMEX and
get a case of that 10% molson and bring
with me........I hear ya...shoulder still messed
up here ! But my Triumph has been purring
but unable to ride it tho! Wanted to get my
knees in the breeze with ya !.....geo


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*rooms reserved*

I have a few rooms still reserved and available for Friday night,so if anyone needs one or 2 just give me a ring
845-485-4200
John Parker


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I may not be able to make it after all.

Took a nasty fall on Tuesday, slipped getting down from the hydroseeder and landed heavily with one stern cheek on the (square) corner of the trailer fender. 

Luckily there was no real injury, just a massive swelling and bruising of the ol' tush. Fact is that the left could, in both size and color, fill in for a rear shot of Grape Ape.  

I just tried a short ride in the pickup and I found out that the jar and vibration in a truck is a lot more noticeable than in the wife's minivan. So, with the gathering only 8 days away and not much improvement in the past three days I may not be up to 10 hours (round trip).

Which realy sucks cuz I was planning on bringing back a couple hundred gallons of liquid again.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Alan, Sorry to hear that...*

Thank god it wasn't more serious than a PITA



Feel better friend !!!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*OUCH !*

Sorry to here about the fall Alan.I know its a long ride and if you are uncomfortable it will be real lousy by the time you get here.Dont worry about the liquid maybe we can figure out a way to get it to you.We have a distributor in New Hampshire maybe that might work.
Hope you feel better and take it easy
John Parker


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Alan, sorry to hear about that. Hope that you get better soon. It is understandable to us why you could not show up. So please don't feel bad. 

Taconic, how much will a bag of Magic salt run for? You can email me at the link below.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Alan - "Ouch, ****it, eh!"  Sorry to hear about the fall, but I am glad it wasn't more serious - as in things broken, sprained etc. Get well soon - gotta be ready for some serious "seat time" in the plow truck this winter.

I'm  that I won't be down for this year's BBQ, but I'm planning on next year's and at least I have had the pleasure of getting down to the gathering last year and meeting many of you in person. So have a few of those Molson's for me!  

Wxmn6 - thank you for your post concerning the electrical system repair. That's good information, and I'll keep it handy for reference. Only problem is, in the case of my bike I think it's more of a mechanical glitch: The charging system works fine (that's the system where the voltage regulator is used) but the engine takes a lot of power to crank over. Since I had a few "hotrod" mods done to mine, I think I may need a higher output starter motor/battery/etc. 

For now though, the truck is at the front of the line to get done so I can get out there and make some of those $$$ JD Plower mentioned!  

Have a great time at the BBQ everyone!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*free bag*

All who attend the bbq will get a free 50lb bag of magic,but you have to register at the main table to get it
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Alan, hope you feel better soon! Rob, hopefully we will see you in Buffalo in June, you too Alan.

I was looking forward to seeing both of you.  

Alan, while you are resting will you be designing a catwalk system for the hydroseeder? I know I wish ours had one. Of course the year after we got ours, Finn redesigned it, with many improvements. I myself find it hard to walk on the fenders with the tank sticking out so far....

I slipped on ours about a month ago. It was hooked up to one of our Internationals, and I was standing on the tongue, loading bales of mulch into the back of the truck. I guess I didn't really slip, but rather stepped off the tongue in front near the pintle. My shoulder hit the tailgate of the truck while I was holding a bale. That hurt for a week, so I can only imagine your pain.

Rob, if you park on a hill you can always jump start the Harley, LOL. As a kid I rode many dirt bikes that would only start with a good push and clutch pop in 3rd gear.

~Chuck

~Chuck


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JOHN....Still have the Magic Salt I bought from u
last year ! Lousy winter for me (and others)
Just hope the sun shines for the BBQ and then
it snows everyday after !........geo


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Anybody else going up to the BBQ from Jersey?


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Also could i possibly get directions coming from Jersey?


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

John, I'll be there Saterday morning. Cant wait to meet some of you. Thanks for your efforts John. 

Bill Renda
Creative Landscapes


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Once again, here's the directions again, as posted by John Parker.

~Chuck

----------------------------------------------------------------

Taconic
Ice Management Moderator


DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.

If you have any questions just give us a ring it should be a great time
845-485-4200
John Parker


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm coming to reprsent the southern plowing crews. I'll be there after 10am some time. Had a great time last year and I'm sure it'll be just as good if not better.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I'll be there. Leaving tomarrow night & catching a few hrs. sleep at a rest stop near there.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

Not going to make it to the BBQ as wife & I are going to D.C. to be godparents for wifes sister's daughter Saturday. Couldn't say no as they are godparents for my son.  Like I could say no, maybe next year.


Wanted to see the Turk- key Wings first hand as I've got to make a decision for about 30 to 45 pairs for 3-biz friends all with BOSS straight blades as they have 30 BOSS V plows but would like to try & see if the Turk- key wings will save them some money. We are worried about the mounting bracket on a BOSS because of the boxed back  . Guess I'll have to just order a pair & see . 

If anyone sees the Turk-key wings look & see if they'll be a bolt on or if they'll have to be Fab work to make them fit a BOSS I would like to know :waving: Thanks if you can help with any info. Turk-key wing said they will fit but didn't say how much extra work to make them fit. 

Thanks again & I hope everyone has a great time  at the BBQ.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOLFIE....I see your lurking here...Are you going ?
WE are heading down tomorrow...........geo


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*name tags*

Just a quick reminder.When you come to register and get your name tag please tell one of the people at the desk if you are on plowsite and your computer name .Thanks see you all on Saturday .This will be the biggest turnout for both attendees and manufacturers.We have some companies who make snow equipment of which i have never heard of so it should be great
John P:waving:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

John, do you have an additional list of last minute manufacturers that are coming? Or is it a surpise?  

It looks like I will be going there this year.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The weather forecast has taken a turn for the worse. This morning Saturday showed partly cloudy, temps in the mid 60s, but now shows showers from now through Sunday. John, is this event "Rain or Shine"?


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Like everyone told me last year....
Rain or Shine.... HAHAHA.....
We work in the snow, we are soaking wet for hr's on end...
Were not gunna melt, neither are the products were looking at....
If ya do melt then Yer not ment for this job let alone the BBQ....


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*RAIN OR SHINE*

I couldnt of said it any better GOT GRASS.We work in the worst weather whats a little rain and ya never know the sun may shine
John Parker


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well i can't get out to the BBQ but i hope that it gets sunny for you guys,and every one has a good time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Heading out the door now. Looks like the rain will let up before noon.

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Sad i cant be there hopefully next year. Hope all you guys have a good time despite the raininess.


Jay


----------

